# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل قُتيلة من زوجات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟

## فلاح حسن البغدادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هل ثبت بإسناد صحيح أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج من قتيلة امرأة من اليمن؟

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

خبرها ذكره ابن سعد في الطبقات:ج8ص147: قال: أخبرنا هشام بن محمد بن السائب، عن أبيه، عن أبي صالح، عن ابن عباس قال: لما استعاذت أسماء بنت النعمان من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج والغضب يعرف في وجهه، فقال له الأشعث بن قيس: لا يسؤك الله يا رسول الله ألا
 أزوجك من ليس دونها في الجمال والحسب؟ قال: «من؟» ، قال: أختي قتيلة، قال: «قد تزوجتها» ، قال: فانصرف الأشعث إلى حضرموت ثم حملها حتى إذا فصل من اليمن بلغه وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فردها إلى بلاده وارتد وارتدت معه فيمن ارتد، فلذلك تزوجت لفساد النكاح بالارتداد وكان تزوجها قيس بن مكشوح المرادي.

هل يصح هذا الإسناد؟

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

ثم تبين لي أن محمد بن السائب هو الكلبي الكذاب المشهور 
وكذلك شيخه ابو صالح باذام مولى أم هانئ ضعيف

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

كذلك هشام بن محمد بن السائب الكلبي وجدت في ترجمته في لسان الميزان
قال أحمد بن حنبل إنما كان صاحب سمر ونسب ما ظننت أن أحدا يحدث عنه وقال الدارقطني وغيره متروك وقال ابن عساكر رافضي ليس بثقة

فهل لهذا النكاح سند آخر؟؟؟

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

فهل ثبت من طريق آخر؟؟؟

----------


## ربا

قاله أبُو عُمَرَ. ويقال قيلة: تزوَّجها رسول الله صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلم سنة عشر، ومات ولم تك قدمت عليه ولا رآها ولا دخل بها. وقيل: كان تزويجه إياها قبل وفاته بشهرين، وقيل تزوجها في مرض موته، وقيل: أوصى أن تخيَّر، فإن شاءت ضرب عليها الحجاب وتحرم على المؤمنين، وإن شاءت فلتنكح من شاءت، فاختارت النكاح، فتزوجها عكرمة بحضرموت، فبلغ أبا بكر، فقال: لقد هممت أن أحرقَ عليهما بيتهما، فقال له عمر: ما هي من أمهات المؤمنين، ولا دخل بها ولا ضرب عليها الحجاب.
وقال بعضهم: مات قبل خروجها من اليمن فحلف عليها عكرمة، وقيل إنها ارتدَّتْ فاحتج عمر على أبي بكر بأنها ليست من أزواج النبي صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلم بارتدادها، فقال: ولم تلد لعكرمة. والاختلاف فيها كثير جدًا. انتهى كلام ابن عبد البرّ.

وأخرج أبُو نُعَيْمٍ من طريق إسحاق بن حبيب الشهيدي، عن عبد الأعلى، عن داود ابن أبي هند، عن عكرمة، عن ابن عباس ـــ أن النبي صَلَّى الله تعالى عليه وسلم تزوَّج قَيْلة أخت الأشعث، ومات قبل أن [[يخيرها]]وهذا موصول قويٌّ الإسناد أيضًا.

وأخرجه أيضًا من طريق عبد الوهاب الثقفي، عن داود، عن الشعبي مرسلًا، ولفظه..... قتيلة بنت الأشعث، ومات فتزوَّجها عكرمة فشقَّ على أبي بكر، فذكر كلام عمر المتقدم، وفي آخره: فاطمأنَّ أبو بكر وسكن.

الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة

----------

